# Interesting Story and Request For Advice



## sigsky (Jun 20, 2019)

Hello,

My first and perhaps only post to relate a recent firearm related experience and see what sort of input this community might have.

My niece who is in her 40's and I have seen from time to time since she was a babe, came to stay with my wife & I for the weekend over Memorial Day with her recent boyfriend who we had never met before. They are 30 years younger that us so they did their own thing over the weekend. But they were nice and I think things went well.
A week after they left, we were putting fresh sheets on the bed they used and found a pistol and two loaded clips under the corner of the mattress. I emailed my niece and she confirmed the gun belonged to her boyfriend, that he has a permit, he takes it everywhere, and didn't realize that he had left it behind.

Some background: I don't own a firearm, (although I have one now), but I am not opposed to people owning guns. I have military experience and routinely carried a .45 while in service. Both my niece and her boyfriend also have military experience, and he is active reserve.

I am upset that he brought a weapon into my home without informing me. I'm totally dumbfounded how someone used to carrying a weapon could go a week not knowing he no longer had it. Of course he may have been too embarrassed to admit he knew he left it. Anyway, stuff like this is a big help to the anti gun folks.

Question A: Would you invite this gentleman back into your home?

Question B: In South Carolina, am I in violation of the law possessing an unregistered (at least to me) firearm.

Question C: It's been almost a month now and I have no indication that he intends to do anything. I am not going to maintain it. Is there a legal way to get rid of it?

Much thanks for any help.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Answer A:* He'd be welcome back only after he gave thoughtful, truthful, attentive, and satisfactory responses to a serious, face-to-face discussion on gun safety and personal responsibility. So far, he seems to be something somewhat less than a "gentleman."

*Answer B:* I am not conversant with the laws of your state, but, in equity, you are more likely than not to be in _legal temporary possession_ of his firearm. You can access the laws of your state quite easily on-line, and, in most states, these laws are clearly and helpfully indexed according to subject.

*Answer C:* Were I you, I would contact him directly, and I would give him a deadline for delivering a response. If travelling to your home to pick up the pistol would be inconvenient, you are legally allowed to ship it to him (at his expense) _via an overnight service_, addressed from him (not from you) at your address, to him at his address. No federal license of any kind is required. I can quote chapter and verse of the applicable federal regulation, if you'd like.

*Supplementary Notes:* I routinely carry my _concealed_ firearm with me, including into the homes of people I visit, taking no notice of whether or not they approve of my being armed. My pistol remains concealed, and its presence is never brought up for conversation.
If I stay overnight, my pistol stays close at hand _in a safe location_, but well concealed. It remains unmentioned, of course.
Being a responsible adult in charge of a deadly tool, I could never make the error of "forgetting" to take it with me, or otherwise leaving it behind when I depart.
To me, his behavior in "forgetting" his pistol bespeaks of some sort of social deficiency. You might ask your neice about this possibility, or, at least, discuss it very privately with her.

If for any reason he decides that he does not want his pistol back, I suggest that you have him give you that statement in writing. With that paper in hand, I would ask at a local gun shop (not the police) for guidance in selling, or otherwise disposing of, it.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Well, that's an interesting problem.

You didn't say, but I will assume they visited from another state? Maybe several states away?

Leaving the pistol behind speaks of either someone not very responsible, or (more likely) someone who doesn't carry daily. I know more than a few people who don't carry at home or in their home town, but do carry when they go on road trips/vacations. Because they don't carry regularly, they are prone to making stupid mistakes such as the one you found, due to the fact they don't have a regular procedure and well-formed habits to prevent such things.

I guess I'd start by emailing the niece and asking what they intend to do to get the gun back, and go from there. If he wants to come and get it in person, problem solved. If he can't/won't, then things get more interesting.

I agree with Steve's notes on the way he does things during such visits, but this type of situation is very rare in my travels. I don't usually ask for permission either, as it simply isn't an issue unless something goes badly wrong, and asking permission can open a huge can of worms with folks who do not see eye-to-eye with us on gun issues. In many cases, one half of a couple is totally fine with it, but the other half may not be, and even asking about it can cause a huge blowup.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> If travelling to your home to pick up the pistol would be inconvenient, you are legally allowed to ship it to him (at his expense) _via an overnight service_, addressed from him (not from you) at your address, to him at his address. No federal license of any kind is required. I can quote chapter and verse of the applicable federal regulation, if you'd like.


Steve, I'm wondering about the accuracy of what you're saying here. I know there is a clause that allows a person to ship a firearm to themselves at an address in another state for pickup when they arrive there, but this is NOT that situation, technically.

The problem is, once he declares the package contents (required under the law), they may ask him for ID and/or ask him if he owns the firearm. If his ID doesn't match that of the shipper's name, or he gives a "no" answer to the ownership question, they may refuse to ship, AND call the police, as shipping a handgun in violation of Federal rules is a crime and the clause you are referring to has some very specific rules. The last time I shipped a handgun back to the manufacturer for repair, the shipping company did ask me for ID, so this isn't just a hypothetical possibility. Bad guys HATE providing ID, as it makes it harder to deny knowledge/involvement if you've been positively IDed as being involved, so any reluctance to showing ID is often taken as a sign you're doing something illegal.

Short version: I would not, under any circumstances, tell a person to do anything that might put them in any potential legal jeopardy, just to fix this other person's major-brain-fart-caused problem.

First option: Have him come and get his dang gun (drive or fly). If he can't or won't...

Second option: Assuming it's a decent quality brand, then I'd offer to buy it from him for $50 (yeah, that's a low-ball offer; stupidity should cost a person something, so they don't do it again). Get him to send you a receipt (including make, model, caliber, and serial number) and a photocopy of his Driver's License (DL must have a street address, not a P.O. box), so it can be legally transferred to the new owner by a local FFL dealer, and then everything will be good. (*Important Note*: To make this option work, you must find an FFL dealer that is willing to accept a firearm from an out-of-state non-FFL-dealer person for transfer, and then you will have to do all the required paperwork to pick-up the gun, just like you were buying it from the shop. They are NOT required to accept such transfers, and many will only accept transfers from other FFL dealers. It is TOTALLY up to them whether or not to accept this kind of transaction, and you should ask them whether they will do it before taking any action in this direction. If you can't find a FFL dealer willing to take a transfer from an out-of-state resident that left the gun with you to be transferred, you can't legally use this option.) If the former owner won't send the DL copy _and_ receipt, or you think the gun might be stolen (he can't prove where HE bought it originally, by showing you a receipt), then don't use this option. If it is transferred to you and you don't want to keep it, leave it at the transferring FFL dealer as a consignment sale (assuming they sell used guns on consignment, another question to ask them in advance), and once it sells, go and collect your money.

Third option: Talk to your lawyer and have him take it to the local cops and drop it off as "found property", and let them handle it. Keep the magazines, they are each worth 10-25 bucks to a gun shop, and selling them might help cover any costs incurred while running around solving this problem. Send the former owner a bill for your lawyer's hours.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

DJ Niner, your solution is a much better one than mine.

The shipping method I suggested _may _be safe, if our member is armed with a note from the gun's owner, explaining the circumstances and requesting the return of his gun.
But you are right: Why take chances?

As I understand it, a hunter may package his rifle or pistol, address it to himself, and then ask his guide service or the management at his hotel to ship it to him at his home or his next destination.
I believe that our member would be in a similar situation to the guide or the hotel.
But why take chances?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> As I understand it, a hunter may package his rifle or pistol, address it to himself, and then ask his guide service or the management at his hotel to ship it to him at his home or his next destination.
> I believe that our member would be in a similar situation to the guide or the hotel.


I lived in Alaska for several years, and I knew several guide services that made arrangements to do something similar. I also know that Alaska presented many challenges for ATF when it came to enforcing Federal firearm laws, and there were many "workarounds" that were done fairly regularly in AK.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Steve, I extensively edited my answer (in post #4) multiple times, so if you want to take back your thumbs-up, I understand. It's quite a bit different than what I started out with, with the late night hours and all.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

DJ Niner said:


> Steve, I extensively edited my answer (in post #4) multiple times, so if you want to take back your thumbs-up, I understand. It's quite a bit different than what I started out with, with the late night hours and all.


Nope.
Your answer is still the better one.
My thumbs-up will stand as-is.


----------



## sigsky (Jun 20, 2019)

I guess I should add that I talked to a local gun dealer who tells me that he ships about a dozen weapons a year that are left behind by vacationers and they must be shipped dealer to dealer across state lines. I have informed my niece that her boyfriend needs to find a dealer and let me know and I will have it shipped to him at his expense. But like I said I haven't heard back from him.

What about calling the police and asking if they will take it?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

sigsky said:


> ...What about calling the police and asking if they will take it?


As *DJ Niner* wrote, a few replies back: "...Talk to your lawyer and have him take it to the local cops and drop it off as 'found property,' and let them handle it. Keep the magazines, they are each worth 10-25 bucks to a gun shop, and selling them might help cover any costs incurred while running around solving this problem. Send the former owner a bill for your lawyer's hours."

Nowadays, I fear talking to cops I do not know personally. An "us against them" attitude has seemed to have grown between what the cops call "civilians" and themselves. And guns just seem to make it worse. But if you personally know a cop, then, sure, give it to him with an explanation.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

It should be safe to call the police, tell them the story and bring it to them, UNLOADED... _Should be_.
As Steve noted, there is an "us against them" thing sometimes these days so if you're not well know and respected by the local PD... ?

Maybe go to the PD in person, without the gun, and ask to talk with an investigator or chief about it first. I'd want to come equipped with the gun owners full name, phone number and even address too if at all possible. 
It's my understanding that you are in NC. It ain't like you'll be dealing with anti-gun New Jersey attitudes. 
BTW, I don't think that guy would be welcome in my home if he is that careless with his gun.
Just sayin

Sam


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

sigsky said:


> I guess I should add that I talked to a local gun dealer who tells me that he ships about a dozen weapons a year that are left behind by vacationers and they must be shipped dealer to dealer across state lines. I have informed my niece that her boyfriend needs to find a dealer and let me know and I will have it shipped to him at his expense. But like I said I haven't heard back from him.
> 
> (snip)


Well, that's an option I've not heard about before now.

If one of your local dealers is willing to do it that way, and the boyfriend agrees to doing, then that would take care of the problem, too. I figured local dealers wouldn't want to get involved with shipping a firearm from someone who was not the owner. Be aware you might have to provide ID to the dealer as the person shipping the firearm (he has to log it into his books).

Good for them for stepping-up and making things easier for folks caught in this kind of situation.

.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I wouldn't call the police. 
Especially since you admit to being upset.
The police will want an explanation.
It may create a problem for the guns owner


----------



## otisroy (Jan 5, 2014)

A dealer to dealer transfer seems the best option. At his cost of course. 

I have to agree with Steve that leaving the weapon there and his lack of immediate action to make things right points to some sort of social deficiency. I would make it clear to your niece that she's welcome in your home again but the beau is not. 

If the beau seems uninterested in having his weapon shipped back to him, the gentlemanly thing to do would be to try to get a bill of sale as DJ Niner suggested. Although after looking through SC Code, Title 23, Chapter 31, it doesn't appear that transfer of handguns is regulated. SECTION 23-31-510 specifically states that municipalities are prohibited from enacting laws that regulate transfers. You could probably sell it to a local dealer as suggested.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

> Leaving the pistol behind speaks of either someone not very responsible, or (more likely) someone who doesn't carry daily. I know more than a few people who don't carry at home or in their home town, but do carry when they go on road trips/vacations. Because they don't carry regularly, they are prone to making stupid mistakes such as the one you found, due to the fact they don't have a regular procedure and well-formed habits to prevent such things


It's all good, especially this part


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I can't imagine not knowing, even after 5 minutes, he didn't have his firearm with him.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I would suggest a registered letter sent to the owner stating that he find a FFL to transfer the pistol through with in what ever your state allows for abandon property and if he has not responded or does not it becomes yours. Keeping a copy of the letter and copy of the receipt of the letter from the U.S.P.S.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Good advice, Tony.
I wish I'd thought of that.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I wish I would have thought of it also, could have saved $85.00 I had to pay a lawyer. A border abandoned 2 horses a horse trailer and inside the trailer was a revolver and rifle. That is how I got it all legally


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Good advice, Tony.
> I wish I'd thought of that.


I should have thought of that. 
I've had to do the same with abandoned non-street legal race bikes.

I might add, if the letter is un-deliverable (never signed for) and is returned to you, you should keep it unopened as proof of your attempt.

Sam


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

That's also good advice, Sam.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

tony pasley said:


> I would suggest a registered letter sent to the owner stating that he find a FFL to transfer the pistol through with in what ever your state allows for abandon property and if he has not responded or does not it becomes yours. Keeping a copy of the letter and copy of the receipt of the letter from the U.S.P.S.


I would also suggest he call LE to run a check to make sure the pistol is clear and not reported stolen. He would have some serious explaining to do if he took possession of a reported stolen firearm regardless of the pistol being abandoned and/or a certified letter. I did stay at a Holiday Inn last night, just sayin.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Good advice flies in, finally, in squadrons.

All the OP had to do was wait around for a little while.


----------



## sigsky (Jun 20, 2019)

I appreciate all the responses to my interesting problem but I have yet to see a clear solution.

It appears the owner has little interest in reclaiming his weapon, which is a Kahr CM9. I take it a fairly cheap gun.

Can one call LE and request a check on the weapon? Never done it but I doubt it.

Hiring a lawyer is a smart move, but why should I have to? $85 for 2 horses , a trailer and some guns is a no brainer but that's not happening here. I'm not likely to get reimbursed.

I can't find any clear information on abandonment laws in SC relating to firearms. Back to lawyers?

I also get the idea that LE may not accept a weapon unless I am the "rightful owner"

I dreamed that I saw a post suggesting tossing it off a bridge, or trying to teach it to swim but there is nothing here now. Despite not wanting to foul the environment, I find it very tempting.

Again, thanks for your input and hope you have enjoyed it.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

sigsky said:


> I can't find any clear information on abandonment laws in SC relating to firearms. Back to lawyers?
> 
> I also get the idea that LE may not accept a weapon unless I am the "rightful owner"


Occasionally, radio stations or other businesses will sponsor free call-in legal clinics with volunteer lawyers taking calls; your problem might make for a good call-in segment and get you a solution.

Along the same lines, if there is a law school nearby, sometimes the more senior near-graduates will do pro-bono work for local folks, to get experience. Check with the law school office for details.

If you know any police officers, or know anyone else who knows or is related to a cop, they might be able to ask a "hypothetical" question of an officer on your behalf, and get some suggestions on how this might be handled.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Hiring a lawyer is a smart move, but why should I have to
Maybe because you don't like jails, $85.00 is a lot cheaper than one to defend you in court. Most L.E. departments will run a serial # against a hot sheet. The letter describing how you came into possession of the firearm and how the current owner can retain ownership. This will help you show chain of possession which will help defend you against the charge of " receiving stolen property


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Sigsky, it's quite clear you're not a native South Carolinian and if I were to guess I would want to think you've spent more than a fair amount of time in one of those anti gun nanny states, perhaps a state where registration and strict unconstitutional laws are the norm? Maybe California, NJ, Illinois, New York, Connecticut, Hawaii, Massachusetts or MD? BTW, a Kahr CM9 is a good little pistol. If SC has gun registration, the world is near the end.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

That Kahr is *not* a cheap, throwaway gun.
It's worth doing some work for, or even hiring a lawyer. The pistol is worth at least $300.00, used, and sells for $460.00, new.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

sigsky said:


> What about calling the police and asking if they will take it?


Oh, I'm fairly sure they will take it under the circumstances you mentioned, if your house guest doesn't want it back, or you don't want it . Something seems fishy about your house guest not wanting the pistol back, unless, as you said he may be too embarrassed that he left it while knowing he should of asked your permission to enter your home with it? Your niece may have told him you really screwed up with my uncle this time?


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

My studied response is,,,

*Ooh! Free handgun!*

Aarond

.


----------



## sigsky (Jun 20, 2019)

Sorry if I offended any Kahr owners or fans. Obviously I don't know guns. I've lived in SC for 25 years, for 20 years before that I lived in the great anti gun nanny state of Texas.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I lived in SC for 10 years.unless the law changed, and I don’t think it has, you don’t have to register a handgun in SC nor do you need to record a resident to resident transfer. Why worry about him? If he wants it back he’ll come for it. Keep it and use it until he does. You are perfectly legal keeping it on your property or in your car without a permit, just don’t carry it off your property without a permit. And since the gun is not on the permit, get a CWP and then you can carry it almost anywhere. If you go to the police about it you may create a lot of legal problems for the fellow. 

That does raise another potential issue though. What do you know about this fellow? Is it possible he shouldn’t have had the gun to begin with? Police record or another problem? Another reason not to go to the police unless you think there might be criminal activity involved somehow. Other than that, keep it, use it, if he doesn’t show up, don’t loose any sleep over it.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

RK3369 said:


> nor do you need to record a resident to resident transfer.


The person who left the pistol did not seem to be a SC resident, based on the original story and additional info posted in post #9.

Transfers of a handgun between residents of different states are DEFINITELY regulated by Federal law, and a Federally-licensed firearm dealer (FFL, or Federal Firearms Licensee) must be involved in most cases for the transfer to be accomplished legally. Transfer paperwork must be done, Identification must be provided, and the person receiving the handgun must have a background check accomplished by the FFL, unless they have a carry permit that serves as a stand-in for a background check (some states' permits can be used for this; other states' permits cannot).


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

DJ Niner said:


> Transfers of a handgun between residents of different states are DEFINITELY regulated by Federal law, and a Federally-licensed firearm dealer (FFL, or Federal Firearms Licensee) must be involved in most cases for the transfer to be accomplished legally. Transfer paperwork must be done, Identification must be provided, and the person receiving the handgun must have a background check accomplished by the FFL, unless they have a carry permit that serves as a stand-in for a background check (some states' permits can be used for this; other states' permits cannot).


Like I said, unless you think there was a reason this fellow shouldn't have had this gun to begin with, I wouldn't get involved in a state to state transfer. It's going to create a lot of effort for you and if he is not an approved person (ie, not a convicted felon or mental patient, etc) he's not going to get it from any FFL in the receiving state. If you think the guy has a criminal record, by all means contact law enforcement. If you have no reason to believe that, keep it. If he hasn't showed up for it so far, he's not that interested in it. Consider it compensation for your stress and duress that he created. I don't think LE is going to come knocking on your door to find that gun, unless you tell them you have it.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Maybe your niece and boyfriend think you've stored the gun away and have plenty of time on their side. 
You should make it very clear to your niece that you're not comfortable about the gun,,,,and considering going to the police


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

pic said:


> Maybe your niece and boyfriend think you've stored the gun away and have plenty of time on their side.
> You should make it very clear to your niece that you're not comfortable about the gun,,,,and considering going to the police


Even more good advice!


----------



## sigsky (Jun 20, 2019)

I never expected this thread to go so far, but I am fascinated by it. I think it could be the basis for a thriller novel as the history of the weapon is revealed. Maybe I'll write it.

I really don't know anything about my niece's boyfriend, (even his last name) other than he seemed a nice enough person while he was here. The lack of response on his part is puzzling and troubling. Maybe the gun is not registered and he has no permit. Maybe he is unaware of the gun's history.

My problem is that I am in possession of a handgun that I do not want. I'm pretty confident I'm not breaking any law yet, but seemingly have no path forward. Without being the "rightful owner", I can't register it, or transport it, or sell it, or maybe even turn it over to LE. 

To tell the truth, I've thought from time to time about getting a handgun. But apart from fact that my wife won't tolerate it, there's no place around here convenient to shoot it, and I have no interest in maintaining it. And I know in my heart I would not be comfortable with someone like me handling it.

I did inform my niece that she needed to do something soon or we might take the gun to the police. My next step might be to tell her mother, although we're all a bit too old for that.

Lawyer? Body of water? Lawyer? Body of Water?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Just remember your dealing with family, your niece,, I'm only assuming your niece is on your side of the family, (sister, brother) sensory perception, lol. 
Tell your wife you have it under control And stop worrying. Because you are the king of the castle my friend ( adding book material ).lol.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

RK3369 , I think you are misunderstanding my point.


RK3369 said:


> Like I said, unless you think there was a reason this fellow shouldn't have had this gun to begin with, I wouldn't get involved in a state to state transfer.





RK3369 said:


> If you think the guy has a criminal record, by all means contact law enforcement. If you have no reason to believe that, keep it.


The current possessor is ALREADY involved in a state-to-state transfer, because the original owner was from out-of-state. Because of the first undocumented "transfer" of the pistol by the guy leaving it with him, he cannot legally keep it unless he takes it to a FFL dealer and gets it legally transferred to himself as the owner. And to do that, he would need a bill of sale or receipt from the original owner, AND a photocopy of the original owner's Driver's License so it can be logged into the FFL dealer's log book.

Sigsky -- By the way, when contemplating disposal of the pistol, DO NOT try to grind-off or deface the serial number or any of the other markings in any way; that is a Felony. Just another of the many Federal laws you have to keep in mind...


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

This is Tennessee: Make sure the handgun is not stolen. My FFL guy will run the number at no cost for customers. The customer has to be present with gun, Should the gun be "hot" it would be confiscated by a TBI agent who would have shown up, Wonder if the boyfriend is a felon. Some women are irresistibly drawn to "bad boys." Remember, the check only establishes the serial number is _not_ in the computer.


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

I'm guessing since it's been over six months some resolution has been made but it seems to me like the simplest thing to do is wait till there's a no-questions-asked gun buyback in your area and go sell it


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Tell niece not to bring turd boyfriends to your house. She's OK but not the BF's.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

How about just holding onto the gun. Down here there would be no questions asked unless the gun turned up hot. It is important to find if the pistol is hot. Nobody needs to know you have the gun. Leave the authorities out of the mess.


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

Mowgli Terry said:


> How about just holding onto the gun. Down here there would be no questions asked unless the gun turned up hot. It is important to find if the pistol is hot. Nobody needs to know you have the gun. Leave the authorities out of the mess.


Why would you keep a gun if you don't know whether or not it's stolen? And even if it's not stolen (now) there's nothing to stop the turd boyfriend from reporting it stolen at some point in the future.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Spend the money for the registered letter keep the copy and receipt of the and that will show proof of where it came from and how you came by possession of it.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Turd boyfriend may find himself in hot water for filing a false report. How many times have we traded into guns with no history. This would be in good faith that the gun was not stolen. All this jumping through hoops sound strange to me. If I read correctly BF could care less about getting gun back. 

Added: I released a handgun that had been used in a suicide to the local police. I was given a receipt. Out the door. that's the end of my story. Have you seriously considered just taking gun to your local police. Toss this hot potato to the cops.


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

Mowgli Terry said:


> Have you seriously considered just taking gun to your local police. Toss this hot potato to the cops.


I make it a rule never to initiate contact with the police unless I'm reporting a crime.

I don't think I would even have a lawyer turn the gun in for me because I have no idea what turd boyfriend has done.

And the last thing I want is for the police to run that gun, come up with turd boyfriend's name, contact him and have him tell them that I have the gun. Because now I'm in a position to have to explain myself to the police.

I said before to take it to a no-questions-asked gun buyback but I don't think I'd even do that for the same reason.

If I couldn't put that gun back in turd boyfriend's hands I would get an acetylene torch and melt it down.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

What could I have been charged with releasing the gun to the police. The gun was in their possession. I had no interest in having the gun. It took ten minutes. 

If I have not committed a crime there is nothing to worry about. Locally, A simple call on the non-emergency line would facilitate the process. Basically, what would probably be the best solution is to throw the thing into the nearest river. This would end the anxiety and fear.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

OP hasn't been online since July '19.

*closed*

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

